# Irene Acler supera los 6000 post!!!



## Schenker

*Felicitaciones Irene*.  

Eres un gran aporte en el foro Italiano-Español, de seguro tambien en otros que debes participar. 

Gracias por todas tus respuestas y tu impagable ayuda 
Esperamos los 7000...

Sei grande!!! (espero haberlo escrito bien )

Muchos saludos


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Irene. 6.000 posts y todos buenos, eso no lo hace cualquiera. Siempre se aprende contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Irene!!*
​


----------



## Outsider

Congratulazioni. ​


----------



## romarsan

*FELICIDADES IRENE *

* ¡¡¡ 6.000!!! *


*Un gustazo compartir el foro contigo*

*Besos*
*Ro*​


----------



## scotu

Congratulations on 6,000 valuable contributions.

scotu


----------



## krolaina

IRENILLA!!!!! Perché arrivo sempre in ritardo?

¿Qué decirte que no te haya dicho ya? Siempre te digo que en el siguiente milestone te escribiré en italiano...y ya llevas 6! sei troppo veloce...

Eres un encanto y la mejor de mis profes, pero recuerda que tienes que ser más buena todavía con tus pequeñas alumnas...jaja

Muchas felicidades cielo, mil gracias por toda la ayuda que prestas y muy especialmente por tu amistad, que es lo que más valoro (si nos llegáis a ganar ayer no pensaría igual eh?).

El mayor de los besos para una de las mejores personas con las que he tenido el gustazo de toparme, no me cambies nunca!

ENHORABUENA


----------



## irene.acler

O madre mía ¡No me había dado cuenta de este hilo!

A ver, vayamos por partes con los agradecimientos:

Gracias a Schenker por abrir el hilo..a ver si aprendo algo de fútbol dentro del año (no explicito cuál año)

Antpax, gracias, eres siempre muy amable..ya te notamos más en el foro Ita-Esp, así que..sigue así 

Rayines, Outsider, Romarsan, Scotu: aunque no coincidimos mucho mucho, os agradezco mucho mucho 

Kro, jo, qué palabras más guays Lo mismo podría decir yo de ti, sin duda.. que siempre me parto de la risa contigo  ¡Muchas muchas gracias!


----------



## AngelEyes

*Irene...congratulations!*

*I have so much fun talking to you.*

*You're a sweet Italian and I know your future is going to be even more fantastic than you could ever dream of!*

*Thank you for all your wonderful contributions here on the Forum.*

*You're a classy asset to this place!*



*AngelEyes*


----------



## traduttrice

*GRAZIE DI TUTTO !*
... e complimenti vivissimi!!!
@--*----


----------



## Angel.Aura

Irene, 
*** Congratulazioni! ***​
Mammamia, ma già sono 6.000? 
Beh, complimenti, sei sempre collaborativa, puntuale e competente. 
Brava!


----------



## irene.acler

AngelEyes, thank you so much for your words. If I'm a sweet Italian, you're an American sweet (chocolate...gnam gnam) cake  

Traduttrice, Angel.Aura, grazie mille ad entrambe.


----------



## aceituna

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Llego super tardísimo!!!!!!!!!!!

Querida Irene:

*¡FELICIDADES POR ESOS FANTÁSTICOS MENSAJES LLENOS DE INTELIGENCIA, HUMOR Y SIMPATÍA!*

Eres de las que hacen que me encante pasar por el foro. 

Es una pena que ahora tengo el italiano un poco abandonado... 

Un besazo desde Holanda,
Inés


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Inés..qué palabras más guays las tuyas también 

Pues, cuando quieras, pasa por el foro Ita-Esp, te espero 

Saludos desde Trento


----------



## Silvia10975

Eccomi, _eccomi__,_ *eccomiiiii*!!!!
Santa pazienza, io e questa mania di non passare mai di qui!
Cara Irene, sono tanto contenta di poterti fare i complimenti per questi 6000 splendidi post che ci hai regalato, la tua presenza è fondamentale!
Continua così.
Un abbraccio,
Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie, cara, sei sempre molto gentile 

Besitos,
Irenilla


----------



## Cecilio

Hola Irene. Hace mucho que no participo en los foros de Wr, pero hoy me estoy dando una vuelta por aquí y he visto lo de tu 6º milenio.

*ENHORABUENA, IRENE!!!!!*
​
Y muchas gracias por todo lo que aportas a este foro.


----------



## irene.acler

Hola Cecilio. Muchas, muchas gracias a ti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti Irene!


----------

